# What do you think of these lights



## Ad1 (May 22, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/525w-LIGHT-OU...464922784QQcategoryZ20706QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

claims to output 525w for just 100w of electricity....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 23, 2006)

*Whats up Ad1. Those lights would be great to start a plant but as far as using them for a entire grow i wouldn't. The light would work for a entire grow but you will and up with fluffy buds and a small overall yield. *


----------



## Mutt (May 23, 2006)

I don't trust those kind of sales man. They are hiding information. What is the lumen output. Is that 525W real actual watts or incadescent equivilent. When they hide information then it makes me not trust it.

Also lumen per watt. Florous can't compete with a HID, like they are bragging about in the listing. HPS is great for Flower. Period.


----------



## Hick (May 23, 2006)

"Swamp land" im AZ for sale.....anyone?


----------



## massproducer (May 23, 2006)

honestly just read the info that they have listed on the auction.  It is all a load of bull...


"Because of the low heat output of compact fluorescent lights (CFLs), bulbs can be placed just 1-2 inches above the leaves without burning and because all of the light is used by the plants the quality of flowers, fruits and oils is far superior to that of plants grown with HPS or MH bulbs."

This is the most false statement that I have ever heard.  They are not saying that these are compairable to HID's they are saying that they are better.
I know that the envirolite puts out around 8000 lumens and this is very similar.  While this may soud good, the penetration of the lightthrough the canopy is basically nill.

I would not get this light, because you will be dissapointed.  i dont quite understand what they are compairing but a 100 watt hps light puts out 9500-10000 lumens.  I guess they are compairing this light to a incandescent with is even worst then pointless, it is misleading because people do not use incandescents to grow.


----------



## Mutt (May 23, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up Ad1. Those lights would be great to start a plant but as far as using them for a entire grow i wouldn't. The light would work for a entire grow but you will and up with fluffy buds and a small overall yield. *


 
Well, after we all got done ripping that product apart. hehehehe
B. Grunt is right. it would be a good light for veg. and clones. but when that plant enters flower. an HPS is the way to go IMHO.
I use 4 42W compact florous for my mom cab. with good results. but would not even think of florwing under them. 

The best florou grow (I've seen) would have to Insane's BnB aka Heavenly Hash. but he is using a very expensive florou set-up. and maintains his canopy very well. May want to check out his grow, if your thinking of sticking to florous.


----------



## massproducer (May 23, 2006)

I agree, I just got angry when I went to the link and read the info.  CFLs can also be used successfully in screen of green grows as you are onlly trying to provide light to the actual bud sites.  I also use these maintain my mother plants but my goal with these plants is to light my area at a minimum amount so they do not grow out of control.

I should not have flamed the product because everything has its place, but do not believe the misleading info on there auction.


----------



## Mutt (May 23, 2006)

massproducer said:
			
		

> I should not have flamed the product because everything has its place, but do not believe the misleading info on there auction.


 
Hey, Mass, no worries man. We all had a good kick at the product. They have it coming with false advertising. It pisses me off too. These grow light people don't ever tell the truth. Esp. EBAY. And it goes unchecked. Its like trying to sell me a used Yugo and say it goes 200+ MPH. lol

Two things I look for on any lighting product.
Actual Wattage used (not the incadescent equiv.  )
Lumens produced.

Now CRI and stuff is pretty much standard. but on a budget those two numbers sell the product. If they don't list it...It means they are hiding something.


----------



## Ad1 (May 23, 2006)

Sounds like the verdicts in

I thought it sounded too good to be true


----------

